# Mit cryengine 2 programmieren



## Marschel7373 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe CryEngine 3 aber mein Laptop kriegt da irgendwie keine hohe FPS Zahl hin, also wollte ich fragen wo man CryEngine 2 downloaden kann.

Kennt ihr Prograammier Programme, die CryEngine äheln ?


----------



## Marschel7373 (24. Januar 2014)

da kann man nur cryengine 3 runterladen so wie ich das sehe


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2014)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Ich habe CryEngine 3 aber mein Laptop kriegt da irgendwie keine hohe FPS Zahl hin, also wollte ich fragen wo man CryEngine 2 downloaden kann.
> 
> Kennt ihr Prograammier Programme, die CryEngine äheln ?


 
Wat willst du denn groß mit der Cryengine programmieren?


----------



## Marschel7373 (25. Januar 2014)

spiele


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2014)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> spiele


 
*popcorn hol*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Januar 2014)

Ich würde dir erstmal SFML oder sowas vorschlagen, wenn du mit der Spieleprogrammierung anfangen willst. Natürlich brauchst du gute C++ Kenntnisse.
Wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, du dich mal eben auf die CE3 stürzt, um einen weiteren generischen Shooter zu programmieren wirds nichts werden.


Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist.

edit: @Crysis nerd: das war nicht nett^^


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> edit: @Crysis nerd: das war nicht nett^^


 
Wer keine Rechtschreibung, Großschreibung und Zeichensetzung beherrscht sowie Antworten mit einem Wort verfasst und dann erwartet, dass man ihn versteht und ihm hilft, ist ein wenig sehr optimistisch. 
Aber wie BunnyJoe schon gesagt hast: Fang mal leicht an, mit einer leichten Sprache. Wie z.B. Deutsch.
Nein ernsthaft. Sag uns erstmal was du vorhast, wie viel Erfahrung du schon hast, etc. Wenn du annimmst, dass jemand ohne Vorwissen einfach ein Spiel programmieren kann, hällst du wohl nicht viel von den Programmierern bei z.B. Crytek.
Bisschen mehr Informationen und wir sind alle freudig gewillt dir zu helfen


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2014)

Oh man 


Und mal so als Tipp:
Die UDK ist mMn auch noch eine Ecke leichter als die Cryengine. Bei der Unity Engine kommt man auch schnell rein.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch eher Unity sagen, wenn es denn was fertiges sein soll.


----------



## Darknesss (25. Januar 2014)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Fang mal leicht an, mit einer leichten Sprache. Wie z.B. Deutsch.


 Da hat wohl jemand gute Laune 

Wen du einfach mal ein bisschen "rumspielen" willst, empfehle ich dir html oder die Linux-Kommandozeile, beim Rest kann ich leider nicht mitreden.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (26. Februar 2014)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Fang mal leicht an, mit einer leichten Sprache. Wie z.B. Deutsch.



Ich feier das grad etwas hart!


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. Februar 2014)

Mit der CryEngine würde ich nicht beginnen! Der Editor ist etwas umständlich, es gibt wenig gute Tutorials und Crytec ist nach dem was ich so gehört habe auch nicht grade freundlich gegenüber kleinen Entwicklern was die Nutzungsbedingungen angeht. Aber von der oft geratenen Unity wurde ich abraten. Das ist ein totaler Fluch. Das ist eine klicki bunte schnell was zusammenhack Engine die maximal für Prototypen taugt. Mit der etwas ordentliches hin zu bekommen ist am ende schwieriger als mit einer 'echten' Engine. Personlich kann ich das UDK sehr empfehlen, aber wenn du ganz einsteigen willst, versuch dich am besten erst mal an einem Mod für Half-Life(2), da merkst du relativ schnell ob 'Spieleprogrammieren' etwas für dich ist oder nicht.


----------



## Festplatte (27. Februar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Aber von der oft geratenen Unity wurde ich abraten. Das ist ein totaler Fluch. Das ist eine klicki bunte schnell was zusammenhack Engine die maximal für Prototypen taugt. Mit der etwas ordentliches hin zu bekommen ist am ende schwieriger als mit einer 'echten' Engine.



Unity *ist* eine echte Engine und keine "Klicki-Bunte-Schnell-Was-Zusammenhack-Engine", wie du sie nennst. Als das würde ich sogar eher das UDK mit seinen vorgefertigten Waffen und Shooter-Mechaniken bezeichnen. Bei Unity musst du wirklich alles selbst machen und auch mit Unity lassen sich grandiose Spiele erstellen. Wenn man denn das Zeug dazu hat und die Möglichkeiten ordentlich nutzt. Klar hat das UDK von Haus aus bessere Beleuchtung, das ist aber etwas, was sich mit ein bisschen Arbeit auch in Unity verwirklichen lässt. Versuch du mal mit Unity ein Spiel "Schnell zusammenzuhacken", du kommst ohne Scripten und Modeln nicht herum und um gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen braucht es einiges an Zeit. Ganz genau so wie beim UDK auch. Bevor du also über Unity als "Klicki-Bunte-Schnell-Was-Zusammenhack-Engine" herziehst, mach dir selber ein Bild davon und probier sie gründlich aus. Jeder benutzt das was er mag, der TE sollte auch beides mal ausprobiert haben, das nehmen was ihm besser gefällt und wo er mit klar kommt und keine solche mit Vorurteilen behaftete Meinung lesen müssen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2014)

Also das Thema interessiert mich auch und ich sage auf jedenfall Unity die haben super einfache Tutorials und Asset Store. Die Tutorials sind alle englisch aber einfach zu verstehen. Mit Unity sind viele tolle Hits entstanden z.B Bad Pigges


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. Februar 2014)

Du hast mit deiner aussage zum einen recht zum anderen auch vollkommen unrecht.

Ja die Unity Engine st eine echte Engine. Beim UDK musst du aber genauso alles selbst Coden. Das kannst du dir bei der Installation aussuchen wie du es haben möchtest. Aber selbst mit dem Beispielcode kannst du nur etwas Anfangen wenn du einen UT Clon haben willst, sonst muss man auch alles selber schreiben. Das ist bei der Unity Engine anders. DA kannst du dir einfach für 200$ Code und paar Models im AssetStory kaufen und das zusammenklicken und dann denkt jeder er könnte ein Spielprogrammieren.
Schau dir mal die meisten Unity Spiele an, die sind solche zusammengeklickten Spiele aus gekauftem Code und Models. Das meine ich mit 'klicki bunte schnell was zusammenhack Engine'. Um mit der Unity etwas brauchbares Zusammenzuprogrammieren braucht es deutlich länger als in Vergleichbaren Engines. Und ja ich hab mehrere Engines länger ausprobiert. Die Bedienung ist natürlich auch persönliche Vorlieben etc. Aber auch unter vielen anderen Spieleentwicklern die ich kenne wird die Unity Engine mehr oder weniger belächelt.

Zitat von einem der Entwickler von Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers:_ "Unity ist super für Prototypen, da bekommst du ganz schnell etwas zusammen und hast einen Prototypen der halbwegs gut ein Eindruckvermitteln kann. Für alles andere taug das Unity Gerüst aber nicht viel, das wäre vergebene Liebesmühe."_

Da kann natürlich jeder zu stehen wie er mag, ich verstehe die Aussage aber und stehe auch voll dahinter. Die Unity Engine ist mehr Fluch als Segen da der Assetstore dazu verleitet sich einfach alles zusammen zu kaufen und ohne Ahnung nur mit ein paar Tutorial ein Spiel in 2 Monaten zusammenzuschustern. Deswegen finde ich die für Einsteiger nicht so gut geeignet, abgesehen davon finde ich persönlich den Editor unzumutbar


----------



## Festplatte (28. Februar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> DA kannst du dir einfach für 200$ Code und paar Models im AssetStory kaufen und das zusammenklicken und dann denkt jeder er könnte ein Spielprogrammieren.



Das ist aber die Schuld des "Entwicklers", der vermutlich 12 ist. Kein "Spiel" was auf diese Weise erstellt wurde, wird es jemals zu etwas bringen.



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Die Unity Engine ist mehr Fluch als Segen da der Assetstore dazu verleitet sich einfach alles zusammen zu kaufen und ohne Ahnung nur mit ein paar Tutorial ein Spiel in 2 Monaten zusammenzuschustern.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man auch mit dem UDK in zwei Monaten was zusammenhacken kann mit Tutorials. Auch da kann man sich Models und andere Assets einfach kaufen / runterladen.



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die meisten Unity Spiele an, die sind solche zusammengeklickten Spiele aus gekauftem Code und Models.



Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Einsteigerforen du guckst, aber ich kenne kein bekanntes Unity-Game was mit fertigem Zeug zusammengehackt wurde. "Gone Home", "Interstellar Marines", "Rust" oder "Starforge" als Beispiele.



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Aber auch unter vielen anderen Spieleentwicklern die ich kenne wird die Unity Engine mehr oder weniger belächelt.



Welche Entwickler denn zum Beispiel?



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Du hast mit deiner aussage zum einen recht zum anderen auch vollkommen unrecht.



Das du dein Spiel mit dem UDK entwickelst mag ja schön und gut sein. Dein Game ist auch super, das ist aber kein Grund so über Unity herzuziehen. Unity ist für Indie-Entwickler völlig kostenlos, wie viel kostet denn das UDK, wenn man ein damit erstelltes, kommerzielles Spiel verkauft? Ich möchte jetzt aber ungern drüber diskutieren, jeder benutzt das was er mag und gut ist.


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. Februar 2014)

Natürlich kann man das auch so mit dem UDK, aber da gibt es halt keine Codeassets zum runterladen. Selbst für Tutorial Code muss man da noch einiges machen. Darum geht es mir aber auch nicht. Sonder darum das der Asset store für die Anfänger viel zu verlockend ist um sich den Code zusammen zu kaufen. Schau dir einfach mal die Menge an Unity Spielen an die für paar € auf Desura verkauft werden die totaler schund sind. Was ich damit sagen will, bei anderen Engines kann man sich zwar auch Assets kaufen und alles was auch nicht schlimm ist, Man muss aber dann trotzdem noch einiges mehr selber tun.
Und was hilft es wenn ich ein Spiel veröffentliche, aber eigendlich keinen dunst von der Technik dahinter habe und somit unfähig bin größere Bugs zu beheben? Darauf will ich hinaus. Und die Uinty Engine ist genauso 'kostenlos' wie das UDK.

Die Unity Engine kostet 1500$, das UDK kostet 99$ und nach den ersten 50.000$ gehen 25% an Epic.
So gesehen ist die Unity Engine für den Einstieg erst mal deutlich teurer, den 1500$ wollen erst mal verdient werden und keine Ahnung was die dann noch für mögliche Vertragsbedingungen haben ?!


----------



## Festplatte (28. Februar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Und die Uinty Engine ist genauso 'kostenlos' wie das UDK. Die Unity Engine kostet 1500$, das UDK kostet 99$ und nach den ersten 50.000$ gehen 25% an Epic.
> So gesehen ist die Unity Engine für den Einstieg erst mal deutlich teurer, den 1500$ wollen erst mal verdient werden und keine Ahnung was die dann noch für mögliche Vertragsbedingungen haben ?!



Du brauchst aber nicht die Pro-Version um gute und kommerzielle Spiele zu entwickeln. Und die sch*** Games, die lieblos zusammen geklatscht wurden, muss keiner kaufen.



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, bei anderen Engines kann man sich zwar auch Assets kaufen und alles was auch nicht schlimm ist, Man muss aber dann trotzdem noch einiges mehr selber tun.



Das muss man bei Unity auch, wenn man gute Ergebnisse erzielen möchte.


----------



## XPrototypeX (1. März 2014)

Ich denke für den Anfang wäre es besser sich in openGL einzulesen und selbst erste Schritte zu versuchen. Vor allem ist das kostenlos und du kannst testen ob dir so etwas überhaupt liegt.


----------

